# How do I remove these shutters?



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

It looks like the brackets have a key slot in them.
Lift them straight up and then pull them out towards you.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

One word of caution......Spiders


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Centipedes in my house. Taking the lawn mower out, I saw a bunch of dead spiders and centipedes. Epic winter battle.:smile:


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Add bats and wasps to the list


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

The short answer is that you will likely break the clips in the process. You aren't going to be able to lift them up and off as that isn't how they were put in. 

They are a push on clip and they grab the living daylights out of the shutter and don't come off without breaking in most situations.


----------



## MrWizard (Jun 13, 2016)

Is there a special tool I could use that would aid in removal?

Where could I buy replacements if I break them? Didn't see this style at the big box stores.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why do the shutters need to come off.
None of the suggestions or picture look like the most common, modern way to install shutters.
New one's are done by drilling a hole and driving in a plastic barbed shaped anchor.
Good luck pulling them back out.
If I have to remove them I cut them off with a short sawsall blade.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Shutter-...30463&wl11=online&wl12=38471912&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## MrWizard (Jun 13, 2016)

They need to come off because I want to paint them. Why would the mfg design something that is nearly impossible to take off? There's gotta be a way to take them off without cutting or breaking them.

I'm familiar with the barbed push pins. Don't want to be the only house in the development with them.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Have you tried using a block of wood under the shutter and tapping with a hammer to see if they will come off those key slot locks without breaking? Just a suggestion.


----------



## MrWizard (Jun 13, 2016)

I did try striking the bottom edge with a rubber mallet to see if it would move. I think I got a little movement, but I'm afraid of doing damage if I hit it harder. Also, the screw has a washer on it, that appears larger than the hole, so I don't believe it can be taken off that way.


----------



## MrWizard (Jun 13, 2016)

I think I'm going to buy this to remove the screw... It looks like it should fit.

https://www.amazon.com/Anex-6102T-Profile-Driver-Handle/dp/B0016VAIBI


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Unscrew them with a vice grip.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Your best bet is to paint in place. 

I never use the manufactures mounting hardware when mounting vinyl shutters because there a one way deal. There not meant to be removed because "Vinyl is Final" (so they pitch to us).

When I do install them I use pan head screws and paint the heads with matching paint.

If I had to remove them I'd (carefully and strategically) cut the fasteners with a sawzall and then reinstall with screws.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Have you tried a low profile angle screwdriver to get in behind the shutter to remove the screw and washer? Something like this; they sell rachets ones as well for more torque.










I agree, there has to be a way to remove them.


----------



## MrWizard (Jun 13, 2016)

jmon said:


> Have you tried a low profile angle screwdriver to get in behind the shutter to remove the screw and washer? Something like this; they sell rachets ones as well for more torque.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I just thought of the low profile screwdriver tonight. I'm going to give this a try. Afraid of painting in place as my painting skills are not up to the task! 

https://www.amazon.com/Anex-6102T-Pr.../dp/B0016VAIBI


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You will take ....forever...to get that off with the screw driver. 

The clips aren't expensive if you want to just break them to get the shutter off or do try to lift up on the shutter and get them off the screw stud.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Well, here is my opinion.
I'm sure that you have heard the clique about opinions and a**holes and yes, mine probably stinks.

Looking closely at the bracket and fastener. I don't think the bracket was properly in stalled. The bracket has a key hole slot. The fastener has a large head with space between it and larger surface. That larger surface is not a washer.
The fastener should have been installed and the bracket slipped over the head and pulled down. Had the bracket been properly installed, you could now simply push the bracket up to remove it.

It is impossible to see what kind of drive the fastener has. It is quite likely a star drive device. It looks to be so. If it were a Phillips drive I think you would be able to see the slots. 
If the fastener does have a star drive, an off set screwdriver with a star drive might work, if you can find one. If the fastener has a Phillips drive forget it. You can't exert enough downward pressure on an off set screwdriver to keep it in the slots.
They are totally useless.

I would try removing the fastener by gripping the head with a set of small, needle nose vice grip pliers. You will probably have to lock the pliers on the head for the first couple of turns. After that it should turn fairly easily.

It looks like you have enough room to get the pliers in to the fastener head. Remember, I said needle nose pliers. The bracket looks to be metal. If so, you can bend it outward by inserting a flat blade screwdriver between it and the siding. That should give you more room to work. The bracket can be straightened after removal. 

Just another opinion. Give it a try, you might like it.

Be sure and let us know how you do this thing.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm not familiar with that hanger, but it does look like it was installed improperly and that the 'washer' part was meant to go against the siding (actually I doubt it is a washer - the head of the fastener is not tight to it - I think it's one piece).

But when you think about how it might have been initially installed, the 'washer' might just fit through the keyhole. I'd lube it up and try tapping the shutter with a hammer and wood block. If you want to try to un-do it, the fitting looks like a torx or something similar - try a 1/4" ratchet and see if it grabs.


----------



## MrWizard (Jun 13, 2016)

Wow, I appreciate everyone's replies and will provide an update this weekend. With that being said, I was able to loosen the side of the shutters furthest from the window using needle nose vise grips! So, I'm pretty confident I can get one side removed. Then, hopefully I will be able to push the shutter out enough to get to the screws on the side closest to the window. I'll also have to check that "washer" and see if I can move it between the siding and the bracket. I did check my neighbor's house and didn't see the "washer", so it appears that my shutters weren't installed properly.


----------



## MrWizard (Jun 13, 2016)

Got a shutter off using vice grips. Took over an hour. It was secured by a phillips head screw with a washer. I'm going to the hardware store to see if I can find a screw with a bigger head so I can use the keyhole slot going forward.


----------

